# ERFOLG Seht ihm beim Sterben zu  ! Need Hilfe!



## Marona1988 (1. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand ne lösung für diesen erfolg ? :


Tötet Krik'thir den Torwächter in Azjol-Nerub auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch', während Aufseher Gashra, Aufseher Narjil und Aufseher Silthik noch immer am Leben sind.

ich und meine gruppe sind ratlos !


----------



## Marona1988 (2. Dezember 2008)

hatt sich erledigt .. momentan nicht schaffbar also versucht es garnicht erst 

pls closed!


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass es momentan schaffbar ist, da ein paar Leute schon den Erfolg haben.
Aber wie es funktioniert würde ich auch gerne wissen.
Und warum denkst du, dass es momentan nicht schaffbar ist?


----------



## EyeofSauron (2. Dezember 2008)

is doch eigentlich net schwer

einfach zwei shadows, einen healpriest, einen rnd dd und einen tank, die drei guards shakklen und den boss nuken


----------



## Hearmyroar (7. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> is doch eigentlich net schwer
> 
> einfach zwei shadows, einen healpriest, einen rnd dd und einen tank, die drei guards shakklen und den boss nuken




Erstens kann man die Named-Mobs nicht shackeln, zweitens IST es machbar... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als beweis. 


gruß 
Roar (Server: Antonidas)


----------



## FLCL (7. Dezember 2008)

wir waren dk-tank, 2 tg-fury, enhancer, holy pala
wenn man sich den raum anschaut, kann man rechts bei so nem pilz ein vorsprung hochspringen und bis hinten zum boss laufen.. (den weg müssen auch die mobs nehmen..)
bin als tank mit 80 oder 90% hp (paar items abgelegt und wieder angelegt) richtung boss gesprungen, unser holy is oben geblieben und zog heal aggro. totems, heroism, recklessness das volle programm.
kurz eh die mobs beim heiler waren is er runtergesprungen und sie musten wieder den weg zurück (bis auf caster) nachdem sie ein 2. mal bei ihn sind könnte er noch seine bubbel zünden, war aber bei uns nicht nötig.. 
problematisch werden nur die scharmützler mit ihren 10k backstab.. is halt glückssache


----------



## etmundi (7. Dezember 2008)

Marona1988 schrieb:


> ich und meine gruppe sind ratlos !



Lernt ihr heutzutage eigentlich nix mehr in der Schule?


----------



## Hearmyroar (7. Dezember 2008)

Prob ist bei deiner Taktik, dass es mitm Druiden nicht funzt, der ich leider bin. 

Ich hau kaum so viel aggro raus wie n pala oder schamie und stürmen mich die viecher einmal an, ist sowieso vorbei.

naja wir hatten ne ganz lustige taktik...

1krieger 1dk 1restodrui 1holypriest 1Mage

Mehr will ich aber nicht verraten ^^ wobei vielleicht doch, aber nicht heute, weil ich noch was vor hab, bis denne ^^


----------



## Treni (31. März 2009)

hey,

haben ihn heute gemacht

krieger tank - 2 dks - mage - dudu heal

die 3 grp von lins nach rechts einen nach der anderen gepulllt, erst die 2 adds gekillt
dann die nächste grp gepullt und wieder 2 adds gekillt und die wache dem kreiger tanken lassen,
bei der 3. grp hatte einer der beiden dks tank eq an und tankte die 2 adds, der krieger hat aufdie 3 wachen
schockwelle gemacht und ist richtung ausgang gelaufen. beim ausgang angekommen war schockwelle wieder ready
zwischendruch cd rausgehauen und als er wieder unten ankam hatte der rest der grp den boss gekillt


----------



## Rhumz-Kult der Verdammten (31. März 2009)

Geht auch einfacher. Einfach 2 Healer. Am besten pala und Dudu. Die erste Gruppe pullen, adds töten. Zweite gruppe pullen wieder die Adds töten. Das selbe bei der dritten Gruppe.

Der rechte Wächter blendet die gruppe leider und da kippen die meisten Tanks um. Deswegen einfach einen Hothealer mitnehmen und nach dem Blenden schnell den Tank mit beiden Healern hochheilen.
Dann den Boss pullen und wieder nach dem Blenden hochheilen. Der pala macht zwischenzeitig Weihe wo sich alle reinstellen um die kleinen Käferadds zu töten.

Und zack der Boss kippt irgendwann um, alle Adds am leben und Erfolg an der Tasche.


----------



## tobiclaudi (31. März 2009)

Ich als DK-Tank bin einfach direkt zum Boss gelaufen, gruppe auf max range und dann alles raushaun was geht. ich war zwar tot aber der boss auch.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2009)

Ich schätze mal nach 4 Monaten haben dies nun auch geschafft.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (31. März 2009)

also meine aufstellung war
1 hexer (ich)
1 dudu (tank)
1 heal schami
1 jäger
1 eule

jäger hat die 3 adds da bis zum eingang hochgekitet und wir haben den boss inzwischen gekillt

np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

> Als Zusammenstellung empfiehlt sich ein Paladintank, 1 oder besser 2 Heiler und gute DamageDealer, wobei ein Hunter fast Pflicht ist.
> Variante 1 (für die ganz harten Jungs) Man pullt die linke Gruppe, macht die kleinen Adds down, und macht dann mit dem 1. Aufseher im Schlepptau die Adds der zweiten Gruppe. Selbes Spiel auch mit der dritten Gruppe, und dann mit, mit allen 3 Aufsehern gehts auf den Boss!
> Variante 2 (Für die etwas schwächeren, verlangt allerdings 2 Tanks, oder 1 Tank + 1 Offtank) Es werden wie in Variante 1 bei allen 3 Gruppen jeweils immer die 2 kleinen Adds umgehaut. Die Taktikänderung hier: Der Tank der die Aufseher mit sich zieht rennt Richtung Instanzeingang und hält Sie dort solange er kann auf! Hier empfiehlt sich ein Paladintank umso mehr, da der sich selbst heilen kann!
> 
> ...



Von meiner WoW-Guidehomepage zitiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



Link zu meiner Homepage findet ihr in meiner Signatur


----------



## Zomgolololadin (31. März 2009)

also ne andere Methode ist ihr lasst den tank vorlaufen auf den Boss der macht nur single boss hit aggro und lasst zum bsp nen dudu ihn heilen, dieser bekommt heal aggro und verschwindet richtung ini eingang 
Folgend laufen alle 3 add gruppen dem healer hinterher während sich der tank nur mit schildwall und co am leben hält bis die 3 gruppen out of range sind dann übernimmt nen second healer den tank der pull healer stirbt oben an den 3 gruppen aber der rest hat genug zeit den boss in der Zeit umzunuken.

oder halt 2 tanks und einer tankt halt die 3 addds der andere den boss ein ranged dd der auf netze achtet ein melee am boss der durch nuked und natürlich ein sehr guter heiler.

Ist halt einer der wenigen Erfolge wo du es mimt ner rdm gruppe schwer  haben wirst du solltest eine extra gruppe NUR für diesen Erfolg aufstellen.


----------



## abe15 (31. März 2009)

Marona1988 schrieb:


> hatt sich erledigt .. momentan nicht schaffbar also versucht es garnicht erst
> 
> pls closed!



Klar ist er schaffbar.
Wir haben ihn vor ca 2 Monaten geschafft, hat aber ein paar Trys gedauert.
Im Endeffekt wurde 1 der 3 Adds von einem Jäger (von mir) den Gang hochgekitet, oben hab ich mich Tod gestellt und das Add dann mit Ablenkendem Schuss nochmal 6sek hoch gekitet. Das reicht um unten den Boss mit 2 DD´s zu nuken. Gutes Eq (T7,5 und besser) sollte vorhanden sein.
Alternativ, wenn ihr keinen Jäger habt, könnt ihr auch versuchen den Boss mit 2 Heilern anzugehen, dann können einfach alle Adds mitgetankt werden.


----------



## Ridiculous (31. März 2009)

haben es mit 2 dudu tanks 1 jäger retri pala healer gemacht. Max HP beim tank vorraussetzung.


----------



## Nobódy81 (31. März 2009)

Also ich habe den Erfolg auch und bin Feral-tank. Du brauchst für diesen Erfolg 2 Tanks. Einer der die aufseher an sich bindet (die kleinen mobs weghauen) dann zieht der Addtank die 3 aufseher zum inni-tor (vorher hotten) wirft seine Trinkets an versucht die so lange wie es geht zu halten und zu überleben und die anderen holzen in der Zeit voll auf den boss drauf.
In unserem try war es so, dass ich gestorben bin und in dem moment haben die anderen den Boss gelegt und die Aufseher kamen ihnen vom inni-tor entgegen gelaufen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2009)

haben es nur mit nem trick geschafft.. und zwar kriegertank stürmt den boss an mit schildwall und was nich alles und in dem moment wo die adds alle beim tank sindm acht der magier blizzard rein so dass er die aggro von allen außer dem boss hat und rennt richtung instanzeingang.. dort angekommen geht er in den eisbock und die adds rennen zurück richtung boss.. wenn sie fast da sind löst er den eisblock so dass die adds wieder zu ihm rennen... bis dahin sollte der boss tot sein... so opfert man zwar eventuellden magier.. macht aber nix er bekommt den erfolg auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte natürlich genug schaden dabei sein damit der boss in der zeit liegt wo der mage die adds zieht.. und ebentuell sollte man die scharmützler shackeln weil sie sonst wahllos irgedwen angreifen... im schlimmsten fall den heiler

alternativ zum magier geht auch nen priester mit gedankenexplosion auf den boss und dann zum ini tor rennen und verblassen benutzen.. wenn das ausgelaufen ist hat der priester wieder die gleiche aggro wie vorher


----------



## djbarti (31. März 2009)

ist eigentlich einfach  (wen man passende gruppe hat)

ein tank
ein offtank 
ein guten heiler
der rest dmg starke spieler

der tank nimmt sich boss vor
der offtank zieht in die rechte ecke die 3 wachen inkl. 6 mobs
die 6 mobs down machen
der tank zieht den boss in die linke ecke (sonst wird der von den wachen geheilt) und sobald er in der linken ecke steht und die 6 mobs down sind volldmg auf boss 
heiler muss die 2 tanks gut heilen vor allem den offtank der die wachen bei sich hält

wenn boss fällt gz zum erfolg und die wachen sind mit dem tod vom boss auch weg



Wir in der gilde hatten ihn auf 3% gehabt und der offtank fiel, dadurch waren die wachen mit beim boss und der schaden höher als heilung.


----------



## Blablub0r (31. März 2009)

wir habens komplett anders gemacht:

ich als tank
priester als heal
ele schami
unholy dk (dd)
un jäger glaub

ich bin vorgerannt hab alle getankt, schildwall etc rausgehauen, heldentum angeschmissen boss downgenuked, bin zwar gestorben aber der boss war au down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

empfiehlt sich aber nur mit sehr gutem eq (achja war rnd grp)


----------



## mmm79 (31. März 2009)

wir hatten nen heal schami dabei, er hat alle adds zum ini eingang gekitet (verlangsamungstotem etc.),
und der rest hat unten den boss genuked.
der tank brauchte net mal heal, glaub es warn dk oder pala
der boss war sehr schnell down,
als die adds wiederkamen, sind wir heroisch gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: der healschami bekam die aggro durch overheal,
da zu beginn des kampfes der tank net auf max hp war und 
der schami somit die adds an sich binden konnte

hat übrigens beim ersten versuch funktioniert


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

es gibt dazu (und zu anderen erfolgen) einen guide in der aktuellen wow-sonderausgabe der pcgames..


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. März 2009)

Erfolg ist definitiv machbar.

Unsere Variante ist vergleichbar mit einigen hier genannten.

Setup:

DK Tank
Pala Tank
Pala Heiler
Schurke
Moonkin

Pala rennt mit Bubble in den Boss -> DK holt sich alle Adds mit Tod & Verfall und rennt richtung eingang...
damit die Scharmützler nicht auf die Gruppe gehen -> Schattenmimik, Verstohlenheit und Bubble bei Pala Heiler, Druide & Schurke.

Während der DK mit den Adds zum Eingang läuft ->
Boss umnuken, da ich keine Repkosten farmen wollte bin ich kurz vorm Tod aus der Instanz raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wieder rein (war der besagte DK in dem Setup), Erfolg gabs dafür... Gruppe leider komplett tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DPS müssen hier allerdings stimmen, sonst wirds knapp.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Figetftw! (31. März 2009)

naja man muss sich halt konzentireren wir haben das erste add gepullt die 2 no name wachen down gemacht nächsten gepullt no name wachen downgemacht usw bis die 3 named plus boss am tank klebten dann kampfrausch cd etc und den boss down nuken. wir hatten glück unser heiler kam net in den webspray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T2roon (31. März 2009)

was bringt Dir denn der Erfolg?


----------



## Rantanplan-Predator (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab den Erfolg jetzt paar mal gemacht in allen möglichen Varianten. Die einfachste is:

Pala Tank rennt mit bubble rein und pullt alle baut aber nur aggro am Boss auf, Siegel Richten, Exorzismus etc... Schurke schleicht gleich hinterher, wartet bis ALLE mobs den Boss angreifen und wirkt dann auf nen Jäger, Vergelter, Magier, Schamane oder wen mit SS, !!!Schurkenhande!!!. 
Somit hat der "auserwählte" sofort Aggro von allen und fängt an den Weg zum Instanz Eingang zu rennen. ERST wenn dann alle mobs ca 15 Meter vom Pala Tank weg sind entfernt der seine bubble und (wenn nötig) singel spottet sich den Boss zurück. In der Zeit bis der eine zum Ausgang rennt sollte der rest der Gruppe genug Zeit haben den Boss um zu nieten.

Achja noch 2 sachen:

1. Mit Eisblock etc wirklich bis zur letzten Sekunde warten. Nicht in Panik die Instanz verlassen sonst gibts keinen Erfolg. Auch wenn ihr da oben Tot rum liegt bekommt ihr ihn.
2. Heiler und die anderen 2 DD sollten sich nicht am Eingang hin stellen und warten sondern ganz rechts an die Wand. Also wenn ihr in den Raum kommt ganz rechts ins Eck stellen damit ihr nicht die random Aggro von diesen kleinen mist Viechern bekommt.

Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MxSyl3r (31. März 2009)

also wir hams geschafft mit:
defwarri
holypala
hunter
moonkin
und nochn dd is aber egal
am anfang hat der hunter die aoe lamefalle hingelegt tank is direkt an den boss der moon hat mit hurrikan und sternregen
alle adds gepullt der hunter und der andere dd dmg aufn boss
der moon rennt zu ausgang beschäftigt die noch mit taifun bis die adds wieder unten warn war der boss down und das
achievment gehörte uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (31. März 2009)

Ein Bäumchen, einen Avoid-Schurken und 3 andere Schurken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonVerse (31. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> haben es nur mit nem trick geschafft.. und zwar kriegertank stürmt den boss an mit schildwall und was nich alles und in dem moment wo die adds alle beim tank sindm acht der magier blizzard rein so dass er die aggro von allen außer dem boss hat und rennt richtung instanzeingang.. dort angekommen geht er in den eisbock und die adds rennen zurück richtung boss.. wenn sie fast da sind löst er den eisblock so dass die adds wieder zu ihm rennen... bis dahin sollte der boss tot sein... so opfert man zwar eventuellden magier.. macht aber nix er bekommt den erfolg auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der arme magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripoli (31. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht... irgendwie sehe ich keinerlei Antworten im Forum... das Problem ist, selbst wenn mir wer helfen könnte, ich kanns nich lesen, verdammt nochmal. Selbst eine Neuregistrierung hat nichts gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (31. März 2009)

der trick ist... der tank laeuft vor auf den dicken. der heiler faengt an zu heilen. bekommt healaggro und laeuft mit allen mobs richtung tuer... dann muessen die dd's und der tank den dicken nur umhauen bis derheiler tod ist und die adds wiederkommen.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> was bringt Dir denn der Erfolg?




guckst du hier:http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2136  man bekommt dafür: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31902


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (31. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> haben es nur mit nem trick geschafft.. und zwar kriegertank stürmt den boss an mit schildwall und was nich alles und in dem moment wo die adds alle beim tank sindm acht der magier blizzard rein so dass er die aggro von allen außer dem boss hat und rennt richtung instanzeingang.. dort angekommen geht er in den eisbock und die adds rennen zurück richtung boss.. wenn sie fast da sind löst er den eisblock so dass die adds wieder zu ihm rennen... bis dahin sollte der boss tot sein... so opfert man zwar eventuellden magier.. macht aber nix er bekommt den erfolg auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So haben wirs seinerzeit auch gemacht, nur hatten wir nen Rogue mit Schurkenhandel, der mir, dem Mage, das eine oder andere vielleicht verbleibende Add zugespielt hat. Tank pullt die Adds zum Blizzard-Spot, wegblinken, wenn du das Weiße in ihren Augen erkennen kannst, schön Manaschild gegen das Gift, das einige der Adds verschießen, spammen und nach dem Eisblock Invis usen, wenn sie wieder auf dich zustürmen.


----------



## h4zm (31. März 2009)

Ich habe den Erfolg auch schon... Das erfordert ein gewisses Equip und Setup der Gruppe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (31. März 2009)

Marona1988 schrieb:


> hatt sich erledigt .. momentan nicht schaffbar also versucht es garnicht erst
> 
> pls closed!



wiso sollte der nicht machbar sein? hab den doch?


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. März 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Lernt ihr heutzutage eigentlich nix mehr in der Schule?




Nun nein ich lerne in der Schule nicht wie ich in WoW Boße besonders cool lege


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Nun nein ich lerne in der Schule nicht wie ich in WoW Boße besonders cool lege



die bößen boße müßen auch gelegt werden!


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2009)

Haben alle Erfolge mit

Paladin
Druide
Jäger
Hexer
Priester

in wechselnden Skillungen gemacht.

Dieser Erfolg

Palatank
EUle
Jäger
Hexer
Shadow


Der Hexer legt sein Teleportding in Richtung Ausgang und pullt die 3 Gruppen. Der Jäger schießt ne Eisfalle davor um sie zuverlangsamen. Der Hm portet sich durch die Wand, die zwischen Bosskammer und Weg zum Ausgang ist.
Hm kitet die Mobs langsam bis zum Ausgang und in der Zeit stürmen Tank und die 3 DDs zum Boss um hauen ihn um.
Wenn es eng wird haut die Eule noch Gelassenheit raus.


----------



## pie (31. März 2009)

Hehe es gibt da so nen kleinen Trick für das ganze.

Vorraussetzung:
- 3 dds mit Minimum 2k dps eher mehr
- Sehr guter Tank der viel aushält 
- Heiler ist bei den Kampf zwar wichtig muss aber net Gott sein


Im großen und ganzen ne leichte Aktion wen mans drinnen hat 

Tank muss sich gut 9-12k Hp vorm Kampf runterschlagen wen dan alle in der Inni sind rennt der Tank auf den Boss und Tank diesen jedoch nur diesen sonst niemanden die dds können eigendlich auch sofort mit dmg anfangen da er schnell sterben muss. Der Heiler muss in dem moment wo der Tank Body Aggro von allen gezogen hat einen großen Heal machen um die Aggro von allen mobs zu kriegen (nicht vom Boss) der Heiler rennt dan zum Ausgang der Inni und wartet da bis die Mobs kommen und versucht sich auch solange wie möglich am leben zu halten im Normalfall überlebt ers net und der rest der Gruppe stirbt meist auch jedoch reicht die zeit für die dds den Boss umzunuken und schwub alle haben den Erfolg^^ 

Zu empfehlen ist ein Dudu Healer da dieser mit Sprinten weg kommt und in vollgehoteter Bärform viel aushält aber mit den richtigen dds gehts mit jedem x beliebigen Healer^^

Hoffe es klapt jedoch gibt es noch eins zu sagen wie jeder weis haben die Scharmützer ( 2 Spiennen unter den Adds) rnd Aggro und neigen dazu weg vom Heiler zu rennen und dafür hab ich auch noch keinen perfekten weg gefunden um es zu umgehen jedoch könnte man es damit versuchen das die dds erst nachdem der Heiler Aggro hatte angreifen um das ganze zu verzögern.

Ps: Viel Glück und Viel Spass beim probieren.

Merk grad das es schon jemand geschrieben hat naja nemmt es als Ausfürlichere varieante


----------



## Provieh (31. März 2009)

OMG der Thread wurd von vor 4 Monaten schon beantwortet nun dürften die es schon lange geschafft haben und Taktiken stehn auch genug hier.


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

nun am ende angelangen.. frage ich mich was die frage war?


----------



## Dunkelhorn (1. April 2009)

Ich habe den Erfolg mit meinem Char Dunkelhórn auch schon. 

Bei uns hat ein Pala die Adds zum Instanz eingang hochgekitet und wir unten in der Zeit den boss gekillt das wars. Danach sind wir alle gestorben hatten aber den Erfolg. Oft ist die einfachste Methode die beste.

Equip und dmg muß halt passten. T7 Niveau und ab geht die Post.


----------



## Floyd (1. April 2009)

Hab ihn vorgestern erst für ein Gilenmitglied gemacht:

Kombi:

Prot-Pala, Heal-Priester, 2x Mage, 1 DK

Der Trick war es Armee der Toten + 2x Spiegelbilder direkt beim Pull zu zünden und dann den Boss zu nuken. Die Adds sind dann damit beschäftigt gegen die Armee und die Spiegelbilder zu kämpfen wärend wir den Boss umgehauen haben. Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, nehm nen Schami noch mit. Der kann dann Kampfrausch zünden und ihr könnt es etwas erleichtern. Wichtig ist nur das ihr schnellstmöglich den Boss umhaut, am besten bevor die Armee und die Spiegelbilder zerstört wurden.

Ich selber hatten den Erfolg mit der Kit-Taktik gemacht.

Ich hatte als Frostmage alle Adds mir geschnappt und sie zum Ausgang gezogen. Wichtig ist das keiner Heilen, Buffen, Schouten etc. darf bis die Adds auf der Rampe nach oben sind. Ob das seit Patch 3.0.9 überhaupt noch geht weiß ich nicht.

Definitiv machbar. Hatten 2 versuche gebraucht um ihn umzuhauen. Am ende waren wir zwar Tod, der Boss aber auch und das Achiev hat unser Priester auch bekommen.

Achja, ihr brauch gut DPS für die Taktik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamastra (1. April 2009)

Also wir hams ganz einfach gemacht. Sind einfach zum boss gelaufen und umgehaun. Ich als Tank hab alle adds an mir gehabt. Ging eigentlich ganz fix der Boss war noch 20 secs tot ^^


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. April 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> OMG der Thread wurd von vor 4 Monaten schon beantwortet nun dürften die es schon lange geschafft haben und Taktiken stehn auch genug hier.



echtmal


----------



## MoonFrost (2. April 2009)

Nicht schaffbar? warum hab ich den den schon lange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstarone (25. August 2009)

Ich finde auf Garrosh erst gar keine gruppe die das machen möchte.Sogar gilde ekin intrese so an erfolegn was tun.Brauche den erfolg aber.


----------



## Demitrius (25. August 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> OMG der Thread wurd von vor 4 Monaten schon beantwortet nun dürften die es schon lange geschafft haben und Taktiken stehn auch genug hier.




^this

und der post is ausm MÄÄÄÄRZ. Warum kramt man so nen uralt-thread wieder aus -.-


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (25. August 2009)

Darkstarone schrieb:


> Ich finde auf Garrosh erst gar keine gruppe die das machen möchte.Sogar gilde ekin intrese so an erfolegn was tun.Brauche den erfolg aber.



Am Besten erst einmal einen Deutschkurs. Dann noch ein bisschen Mathematik dazu damit man die Zahlen des Datums lesen kann und schon bist du ein Imba Roxxor!!!11


----------



## Gnorfal (25. August 2009)

Marona1988 schrieb:


> *ich* und meine gruppe sind ratlos !


Wie wärs mit dem RL Erfolg:"Seht ihm beim Lernen zu!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (25. August 2009)

hut ab, du flamest jemanden für einen Post der über 8 Monate her ist...


----------



## Thersus (25. August 2009)

Also ich hab ihn so gemacht: Tank Pala (me), MS Warri, HealDudu und noch 2 DD`s. Der Dudu hat die 3 Mobgruppen geholt, ist als Katze zum ausgang gesprintet, bärchen und hochhealen usw. und währenddessen hab ich den boss getankt und die DD's haben ihn umgehaun. Easy going, auch wenn dabei dann alle sterben^^


----------



## Thamann (25. August 2009)

Dadurch das es so leicht equipt gibt im moment is der erfolg sehr einfach.

Wir haben ihn gestern auch gemacht, Palatank,Priesterheiler,DK,Jäger und Feraldudu...
Pala is reingerannt hat ALLES getankt und boss wurde in 30 sek ungehauen die adds haben 0 Probleme gemacht weil es einfach so schnell ging


----------



## Maerad (25. August 2009)

Letztens erfolg gemacht duch alte Gilde von mir ... 1x Heal und 4 DK - jeder nach der Reihe mal ADT gezündet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die armen Adds wussten garnicht wen / was sie angreifen sollen


----------



## Massìv (25. August 2009)

Jeder heult immer: Das ist der drölfzigste Fred zu dem Thema!
Jetzt nutzt endlich mal jemand die SuFu und dann heult ihr trotzdem?
Ihr seid echt so arm...


----------



## Vaishyana (25. August 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Jeder heult immer: Das ist der drölfzigste Fred zu dem Thema!
> Jetzt nutzt endlich mal jemand die SuFu und dann heult ihr trotzdem?
> Ihr seid echt so arm...




Das verstehe ich auch nicht....


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. August 2009)

Wir hams gemacht mit:

Tank Druide (Ich)
Heil Priester (Holy)
DK (glaube Frost wegen Dw)
Mage (kp^^)
und Schami (Ele)


Haben einfach genuked wie die bekloppten.

Im 5. Try hats dann geklappt, war dann aber wipe. Aber egal, der Erfolg war geschafft!


----------



## Beatsocke (25. August 2009)

das is so scheiß egal die zusammenstellung wir hatten 1 heal dudu 1 diszi 1 wl 1 retri und 1 warri tank

der diszi hat einfachmal mitgehealt da war das so easy


----------



## Lurka (26. August 2009)

Ein Plattenträger pullt alles und rennt mit den Wächter zum Ausgang, ein Tank mit Offequip spottet sich Boss und umkloppen, fertig. Ohne richtigen Tank oder Heal.



Demitrius schrieb:


> ^this
> 
> und der post is ausm MÄÄÄÄRZ. Warum kramt man so nen uralt-thread wieder aus -.-


 Wayne? Und ausserdem war´s April, nappo.


----------



## Demitrius (26. August 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wayne? Und ausserdem war´s April, nappo.


seid wann is der 3te Monat des Jahres denn April  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (26. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> seid wann is der 3te Monat des Jahres denn April
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schau einfach mal wann der letzte beitrag war 02.04.2009


----------



## Audi_The_Best (26. August 2009)

Mein Gott,ihr habt ja wohl masl überhaupt keinen Plan oder?Seid doch mal kreativ und versucht es mit 2 Tanks und dann einem Dk + Schami als DD für Heldentum und Ghularme,dann zieht der 2nd Tank die Adds bis zum Ini Eingang und ihr killt in der Zeit den Boss,mit nem vernünftigen Heiler und einigen Trys habt ihr denn sofort also nix mit momentan nicht schaffbar xD,dass ich net lache!"


----------



## Lurka (26. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> seid wann is der 3te Monat des Jahres denn April
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Letzter Beitrag 2.4.2009

Januar -> Februar -> März -> April. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Uranius (26. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> und der post is ausm MÄÄÄÄRZ. Warum kramt man so nen uralt-thread wieder aus -.-



Lass mich raten, Du bist so einer von denen die in den anderen Threads immer schreiben: SUFU nutzen!!!!

Oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unglaublich, und da fragen sich wahrlich noch Leute warum kein Mensch die SuFu nutzt.

Erfolg wurde schon mehrmals erläutert, gibt viele Möglichkeiten.

Ich habe alle 3 Wächter getankt, Adds wurden down gemacht nebenher und dann haben wir den Boss gekillt während die Wächter fröhlich auf mich eindroschen. ^^

Mit gutem Heal und fixen DDs, kein Problem.


----------



## Demitrius (26. August 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Du bist so einer von denen die in den anderen Threads immer schreiben: SUFU nutzen!!!!
> 
> Oder?
> 
> ...



nope nie gemacht... heiß ja net hans und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hat sich mein Post auf den quote von mir bezogen... --> noch Fragen?


----------

